# ditch lights not working..



## Willyrail1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello all,
I am about to add yet another great locomotive to my layout. But, I had just recently noticed that one of the ditch lamps are no longer working on my KATO SD 40-2 Loco. (HO) 
I removed the cover off the locomotive so I can see if perhaps a loose or severed wire had 
caused the problem.
Unfortunately, I found out that my luck for finding a simple answer is not in the cards - sorta speak!
i should also mention that This problem just recently took place as I ran the locomotive just recently as far as yesterday and everything worked perfectly. 
Thanks to all who reply! 
Willyrail


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You know, light bulbs are rated in hours, and in some cases, minutes.

Is this locomotive DCC controlled? If so, which decoder?


----------

